# Ecigssa Web Traffic Growth



## Gizmo (27/4/14)

Here is our growth on Web traffic from launch to today. I think we have achieved massive growth and the stats show it all. 







Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/14)

We would have to say we are cooking with gas!


----------



## Silver (27/4/14)

Impressive stats. Waiting for the end of April and i will do the internal posts and new member stats

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (27/4/14)

Great stuff. I posted this mainly because silver asked me for this but I thought the entire community needed to see this as we have all created this

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (9/10/14)

@Gizmo 

Any chance we can see this graph updated?


----------



## Gizmo (20/10/14)

I thought I would give you guys an indication of our growth the past 6 months


----------



## KieranD (20/10/14)

Out of interest, how many registered and active members does the forum have now?


----------



## Alex (20/10/14)

KieranD said:


> Out of interest, how many registered and active members does the forum have now?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (20/10/14)

With the growth statistics, i would also like to commend @Gizmo for keeping the website looking so great!! I haven't been here for a while and it's looks AMA-zing!!! Job well done man!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (19/1/15)

@Gizmo do you have some new stats for us please, just to quite the geek in me

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

